

Why Android, The #1 Mobile Platform, Won’t Get Great Music Apps - shawndumas
http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2013/07/30/why-android-the-1-mobile-platform-wont-get-great-music-apps/

======
dottrap
<sigh> Just remember: Bug 3434
[http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=3434](http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=3434)

